# Arthritis. How to know when it's time.



## poloboyden (May 6, 2014)

Hi all

I am hoping for a little guidance on this - and I think I know the answer is "you just know" but I'm currently at the point where Henry, aged 12, is now unable to walk outside of the house. He walks okay inside the house, eats well, plays with toys, looks happy etc but the second he walks outside he suddenly can't control his back legs which are very weak and keep giving way. He has severe arthritis and is on 3 tremadol twice a day (pain killers) and we just swapped his metacam to a different NSAID. He is on omega and glucosomine supplements. It doesn't seem to make any difference though.

My next choice is to try steroid tablets (he has arthritis everywhere so my vet cannot give the injections). I am just wondering if I should put him down now before his suffering gets worse....it is heartbreaking to see him struggle to stand up. I only walk him about 200 metres from the house as I fear I can't get him back again. He won't let me help him up as he is in so much pain. Yet when indoors, he is happy and follows me everywhere!

So tough to know what to do but I dread saying goodbye.

Any advice or help would be MUCH appreciated.

Thank you

Paul


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

You may want to find a vet who specializes in pain management - that made a huge, huge difference for my senior (13+ at the time, now a year older and moving better than a year ago!).


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

How about trying injectable Adequan or the generic Chondroprotec. Although your pup has arthritis, you can give it sub-q if needed. Nape of the neck is a good and easy injection point. You can do it yourself at home. My old girl who I lost a year ago, was on 2 injections per week at the dose given by the vet.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My Remy has arthritis in every joint in his body - a little over a year ago I was wondering if I was being selfish keeping him around - the dog would barely move, and then only for me. He actually growled at my friends (people who he truly loves) who were only trying to give him pain meds when I was at work.

Thankfully right around when I was asking these questions, and laying on the floor crying with my dog - we found a magic pill - Amantadine. I am not saying this will work for your Henry - my point is not the drug - my point is keep trying! Veterinary medicine has come so far - give it a chance.

And yes you will know. HUGS


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. Arthritis is horrible and watching their body give way while their mind is still good is heartbreaking. My Lucky has horrible hip dysplasia in one hip (other was replaced) and severe elbow dysplasia. 

Two thing I would recommend.... 
1. Assistance dog harness,Assistance Dog Harness / Lift Assist Dog Harness -- Orvis , I own it and it is was a God send after Luckys surgery and when he is feeling extra sore. It is nice to be able to support them. 

2. It sounds like you might be at your max dosage for Tramadol and NSAIDS? If so, and you are unable to control his pain, I would consider using steroids or pain patches. I know its hard making that choice because essentially they are end of life pain management protocols but they will make him more comfortable for the time he has left. 

Also, make sure you have rugs on the floor where ever you don't have carpet, including outside on a deck or porch. It will give him more traction and he will feel more at ease walking on a carpeted surface. 

Sending prayers your way for strength and answers


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My last golden was getting up slowly after sleeping when she was around 8 years sold. I gave her this product and she never showed signs of arthritis again. And she was huge for a female golden weighing 95 pounds. I gave her glucosamine + ASTA. Here's the link that explains it. Read the description. Only Natural Pet Glucosamine + Asta Dog Cat Supplement 

There other products on the site. But I would start with that. I wouldn't give up just yet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the motion to keep trying with meds. Some dogs get a bunch of good extra time when you hit the right combination.

I second the motion for a harness. If he is having good days _except_ for trips outside, an assistance harness might give you a little more confidence and give him a little more comfort during those tough stretches.

There's no official point when "it's time" in a lot of situations with older dogs. There's also no right answer of when to let them go. You just look for when the bad is about to outweigh the good and then make the appointment. We don't have perfect knowledge, so we can't make perfect decisions. We just do our best to act with mercy and compassion.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My super-senior Joker also has arthritis issues and reached the point where walking was very difficult. What has made all the difference in the world for him is weekly injections of Adequan, which actually combats the arthritis. My boy is also on Rimadyl and Tramadol. We treat with the goal of maintaining his quality of life for as long as we can.

We have had good luck in the past with the HelpEmUp harness, though Joker doesn't need it yet. We have a sticky on Assistive Devices that offers recommendations on a variety of alternatives: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

Others here recommend laser therapy (our vet says it works), acupuncture, veterinary chiropractic, and/or hydrotherapy, whether swimming or using an underwater treadmill. In any case, I wouldn't give up yet.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

